# I dun wanna give him up, but…



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

He is a 4 months old puppy from rescue, pretty good boy except for the teething part. We put him on leash no crate so he can still move around when we go to work or bed. He started chewing on carpet days ago, bad enough and we just got the carpet fixed. Last night he turned to the new sofa, don’t think it can be fixed this time. I sensed that my hubby and in law are frustrated enough to let him go… I can't imagine that we saved him from rescue but now we may give him back to shelter or rescue. I love him but I am frustarted and I feel helpless…


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Why aren't you using a crate? They save you and the dog from so much grief.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Part of crate training is so you don't have these problems...I would strongly suggest getting a crate and start using it.

You'll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The best motto is "A tired puppy is a good puppy."
Multiple walks, training, and play sessions throughout the day will save a lot of carpet and household furnishings

A crate or x-pen for keeping him safe is a good idea. 
Leashing a puppy, unsupervised, is really not the best way, as they can still destroy things as well as the potential chocking/hanging hazard.

What is your typical day like?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would NEVER leave a four month pup (or any dog for that matter) unattended on a leash. No matter what safety steps you think you have taken, puppies will always find a way around them and theres always a chance the pup could get tangled and strangle itself. 

Other than that, use the crate and remind yourself and others that this is just a baby.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Crate the pup. He can't eat what he can't get to.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Time for a crate for this puppy!









I can understand him chewing and destroying things from boredom and frustration, teething pain, and needing an outlet.

Buy a nice crate for your puppy!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this cannot be said enough times...get this puppy a crate.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmmm, I want to give advice and tell you to educate yourself and that you need to crate, but somehow my gut instinct is telling me that the pup might actually be better off someplace else. Do you actually leash him unattended while at work?? That is extremely unsafe and the pup could strangle himself. And a carpet is just such a little thing to be worried about in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

We've all been there unless we bought an adult dog.It is frustrating but things can be done to help instead of giving the puppy up.

First a crate will save a lot of headaches and fights.

Second,he needs lots of exercise.

Third,he needs training to exercise his mind.

If you tell your location someone might be able to refer you to a good obedience instructor.

What does he have for toys to play with and what do you do with him during your time together?

Please don't give up on him,he needs a home.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not understanding why you would put him on a leash but leave him free to roam the house unattended... what is your reasoning behind that?


Again, best investment you could make is a crate.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If you end up giving this baby up, please make sure he goes back to the rescue - in fact, you might contact them at this time & just talk to them about what's going on (they are there to support you as well as the pup); if you, & especially the rest of your family, are not 100% sure that this boy will be a perfect fit for you or the timing is poor, let the rescue know today: they will have alot easier time finding a new home for a 4mo old pup than a wild & crazy 10 mo old!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

One word... CRATE!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

In adddition to the crating and training already suggested, whenever your puppy is not in his crate, you need to make sure that there are appropriate chew items 1) on you, and 2) within reach. And redirect to the appropriate items he's allow to chew on when he starts toward the inappropriate things.

I am a little concerned when I see a comment like this:


> Originally Posted By: GSD SamI sensed that my hubby and in law are frustrated enough to let him go…


How supportive and enthusiastic were your DH and in-law when you decided to get the pup and how involved are they in these early and initial teaching stages of bringing him on board and acclimated? The pup will sense the frustration from everyone in the house so it is extremely important to have everyone on board and participating in a positive way and trying to keep the frustration at bay.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Beyond the crate, get the poor pupper some good chew toys. He's teething, his gums are hurting and chewing makes him feel better.

Try freezing some cubes made of beef broth. (no salt please! it's bad for pups!) Then give him one while you are there to supervise. His gums will feel better from the cold.but don't give it to him and leave, he could choke on it!!

There are toys that you can get for pups that you actually wet and then freeze, sorry the name escapes me. Maybe one of the other members will know.

Take him out and play with him, take him places to meet people and other dogs, this is a great time to solulize him. Like it was mentioned I tired puppy is a good puppy.

Take the crate to heart, it can save more then the cost of furniture, it will save heartbreak to both you and the pup. He doesn't know he's doing wrong. 
Plus you dont want to ruin your friendship and trust by being mad at him over an inanimate object that was ruined.

If you find that this is not the answer then sorry to say but Simona might be right. Maybe he would be better off somewhere else.

I'm not saying your a bad person, just sometimes things don't work out and it's better that he is rehomed now before he is older and has learned permanent bad habits.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

GSD Sam said:


> He is a 4 months old puppy from rescue, pretty good boy except for the teething part.
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD YOU LEAVE A 2 1/2 YEAR OLD CHILD HOME FREE TO RUN AROUND THE HOUSE ALL DAY?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yep. Sam needs a crate. It's much less expensive than replacing your carpet. Otto's crate cost me roughly what the 4 leashes he ate cost. 

He's at the age where his big boy teeth are coming in. That's got to be painful for them beucase they will chew on EVERYTHING.

Ice works really well for teething. You can wring out a wet dishtowel and freeze it. Or make ice pucks in a plastic cup.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you get married? I thought you had a boyfriend who showered the dog with cold water in the backyard less than a month ago? Just wondering.









But crate the little fella, that way he won't destroy anything and will be safe and secure.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

CRATE


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The dog is just a puppy and doesn't know any better. Things will get better as the dog matures.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

We all work from 8 – 6 so there is no one in the house, we feel bad to crate Sam for such a long period of time so we put him on a short leash so he got limited space to move around or at least stretch. My hubby rushes home during his lunch break just to let Sam take care of his business at the yard. So you guys would suggest me to crate him for 10 hrs when we’re at work and another 8 hrs when we sleep?

When I am home, I usually take Sam out for a walk (he doesn’t walk for long, 20-30 max) or play fetch to make sure that he exercises enough. And he got many chew toys (like Kong, busy bone, wet then freeze thing) whether we’re home or not. He behaves really well when we’re home, not approaching any inappropriate things.

My hubby and I got home together at the rescue so we both sure that we want the puppy. My hubby has full time school and job so I am the one who’s taking care of almost everything, which I have no complain. In law wasn’t too happy about Sam when we got him cuz we already have a 12 yr old golden ret at home. My in law just fixed the carpet two nights ago, not to mention the coffee table that can’t be fixed, and now Sam broke the sofa so my in law is mad and my hubby is upset and frustrated.

I totally understand that Sam is a teething puppy (I rescued two other dogs when they were still puppy so I expected all these). Sam just started losing his first baby teeth last night (I kept it in a jar, silly but very cute) so I am sure his adult teeth are coming out very soon and he will be in pain and may need to chew more…

Thx for supporting guys. Of course I don’t want to give Sam up. I would fight for keeping him no matter what. I love Sam so much, more than the coffee table, the carpet and the sofa, but I feel helpless and frustrated especially that’s my in law’s house and her furniture…


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He would be much, much safer in a crate than tied to leash. 


1) that's a choking hazard.
2) he is eventually going to eat something that will require surgery

This is equivalent to leaving a 4 year old tied to a short leash alone all day.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes I would still suggest a crate.Providing he won't use a part of it for a potty area he would probably have just as much room as a leash.You could save the leash for nighttime or put a gate up in your room so he can still move about.That's another possibility is to gate a room that has nothing for him to get into trouble in.He needs to be kept safe.With all that he is eating you are going to end up with a huge vet bill or a dead dog..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Try adding 30 minutes to your morning routine. Brisk walk or ball playing, and a short obedience session.

I completely understand not wanting to leave him in a crate from 8-6. That is too long. But really, the leash is not a good alternative.

Perhaps a crate with an x-pen attached? You could line the bottom of the x-pen with a rubber mat (tractor supply has them) and put newspaper over part if he is prone to accidents.
If not that, then a small run can be made indoors. You can buy the 4x4x4 chain link runs and set it up in a garage, basement or spare room.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got a call from my hubby, he went home during lunch as usual, and the sofa got worse... Don't think we can get it fixed anymore. I don't even know what to tell my in law tonight...

Okay, I will go get a crate after work. I don't have time to reserach for a good crate so can you guys please suggest some good ones?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would buy a large one that has a panel so you can reduce the size until he's bigger.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I'f you're worried about leaving him in the crate for 10 hours with no potty breaks (which I was when I got my puppy), you can do what I did. I work full time and like you did not want to leave a small pup in a crate all day with no one able to come by and take him out.

I got an x-pen and a wire crate, and attached the x-pen to the crate so that he could go into his crate to sleep and also have extra room in the x-pen. I made wooden box and put shavings in it so he could relieve himself and I put this at the other end of the x-pen, away from his crate. This did not cause any problems with housebreaking, and it worked very well for me, I wasnt worrying all day at work that my poor pup was either crying cause he had to go potty or not holding it and soiling his crate.

I personally dont feel comfortable crating a young pup for that long with no potty breaks either, but he defenetly needs to be confined to a safe area.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Any wire or plastic crate is fine.I would get the lg or XLG and put something in it to down size it to fit him better.If he doesn't have accidents then I wouldn't worry about making it more his size.At least Hubby is able to come home for lunch and let him out, that's more than some dogs can have.He'll be fine and happy in the crate.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Definately crate, and a big one so he can grow into it,,Walmart carries wire crates that aren't to expensive.. 

Maybe check around for some doggie daycare a couple times a week, that will really wear him out )) Or a dogwalker, petsitter to come in and give him more time during the day than your hubby can ?? Just some ideas,,,good luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tractor Supply sells crates also. I think the largest is about $100. That's the one I would buy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you have a basement. If you do the solution is simple. By a 10 x 6 foot kennel and put it in the basement. Put a cot in the kennel. Put a bucket of water in the kennel so that he cannot spill it -- I use bucket holders. Provide hard rubber toys for him to play with (but not eat), and possibly a toy that he can work treats out of. 

When you go to work, he goes in his kennel. No collars, no leashes, dog is safe when you get home.

I understand the reluctance to crate a dog all day and then at night too. You have to look at it from the point of view that if he chews up and ingests something he should not get into, he can DIE. Sure you have the poisons out of reach, but puppies can kill themselves on things you never thought of -- a venesian blind. 

What I do with youngsters not ready for the run of the house is to baby gate them into my bedroom while I sleep. This limits the damage. I go to bed late and wake early when I have a puppy in there. Most of the time they sleep, unless they are the Milla monster and then I need to hide my slippers and put up my hangers -- got another last night, eck. Provide the dog with a special chew thing to work on in his bed at night. A big knuckle bone will keep him busy enough for him to leave your stuff intact. 

Lastly, when you have a puppy you should PLAN on losing a cherished possesion or two. They are things that you did not really need so badly after all. They are certainly not worth the life of your dog. The thought of giving up a dog because of some carpet or a couch is inconcevable to me. Crates and kennels are not so much about keeping your THINGS intact, but rather to keep your puppy safe. If you are unable or unwilling to properly contain or supervise your puppy, return him to the rescue. 

You are not planning to have children are you?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Crate with x-pen attached or an actual chain link kennel set up in the basement area are your best bets. I too would not want to crate a puppy that young for that long with no potty breaks - maybe a puppy that young wasn't an ideal choice but you have him and need to find a better way to manage him. 

If he's crated or kenneled he can't get into trouble or get hurt - make sure you take his collar off when crating him (sometimes they can get their collars caught on the crate wire and strangle). 

Course when you get home you need to play with him and get him as tired as you can since he'll have pent up energy from being confined. 

If you have someone that can walk him once during the day that would be great, otherwise look into daycare - it is perfect for work situations like yours and most likely you will be picking up a tired puppy so you can spend the evening relaxing!

I have adult dogs that are housetrained and no longer chew on stuff but I still confine them to my kitchen using baby gates when no one is home. I feel they are safer that way than having the run of the house and possibly getting into trouble. 

I would suggest confining him to a bathroom but I've tried that with foster puppies before and they gnawed on the bathroom cabinet and tore down the wallpaper! They must have known we were going to remodel that bathroom in the future so they decided to help us with the demo!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Also consider what you're doing to meet his emotional needs during the long day (sounds as if your hubby just has time to let him potty but no walks etc during the lunch break) - can you get him into daycare at least 2 days a week? have a dog walker (or neighbor/friend) stop by for at least an hour each day? etc

Are you doing puppy classes? maybe someone there can help you out ....

Do you have the radio on & some doggy videos playing on the TV for him?

I'm surprised he hasn't already chewed through the leash to freedom.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassI'f you're worried about leaving him in the crate for 10 hours with no potty breaks (which I was when I got my puppy), you can do what I did. I work full time and like you did not want to leave a small pup in a crate all day with no one able to come by and take him out.
> 
> I got an x-pen and a wire crate, and attached the x-pen to the crate so that he could go into his crate to sleep and also have extra room in the x-pen. I made wooden box and put shavings in it so he could relieve himself and I put this at the other end of the x-pen, away from his crate. This did not cause any problems with housebreaking, and it worked very well for me, I wasnt worrying all day at work that my poor pup was either crying cause he had to go potty or not holding it and soiling his crate.
> 
> I personally dont feel comfortable crating a young pup for that long with no potty breaks either, but he defenetly needs to be confined to a safe area.


Excellent idea to use the crate & the x-pen. X-pens aren't that expensive. you can order fairly cheaply from http://www.petedge.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For a couple of hundred bucks you can get a nice kennel from tractor supply. They look nice, they come in panels, they could be put up easily and taken down and sold or stored easily. I am not sure it would be easy to get them in the basement, but I imagine you could do it. they are six feet tall and ten foot long, four panels. 

It will protect your puppy and your things, and allow him to move about freely and potty. 

It would be better to drop him off in doggy day care, or have a dog walker come in, but lots of people do not want people coming into their homes, and do not have the opportunity for doggy daycare. 

The kennel is an investment. The fact is, whether the dog is crated, kenneled, or given the run of the house, he is equally alone. Dogs are pack animals and do not do well alone for lots of hours -- not suggesting another dog. I am just saying that it is no better or worse for the dog to be crated or kenneled, rather than given the run of the house EXCEPT that the pup is safer confined. You are not being kind by giving your pup no limits all day long. 

My dogs are kenneled outside when I am not there. They have each other out there, can relieve themselves, and can move about, drink, nap, bark at the kitty, whatever. They also have fresh air. My current 14 dogs in my tiny dwelling would be foul in no time. I have doggy doors leading to a kennel on one side and a covered x-pen inside (clipped to eyelets in the wall) for two of my dogs. I would suggest this scenario as the ideal method for managing dogs, except that in some neighborhoods it would not be safe. Also the cost of the kennel itself is prohibitive. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You can use a four foot tall kennel, but you would have to cover it over, and cleaning it out would be a pain if you did not make the cover easy to clip in place and remove. 

Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Could also look on craigslist for kennels, I see them advertised all the time on mine for around $100 for the 10x10x6 one. Lowes and Home Depot also sell them as well a Tractor Supply.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I used both a X-Pen and a crate to ensure that my puppy was secure in a safe manner.

I set the crate up, attached the X-Pen to the crate so that he could sleep in his crate and yet still have room outside the crate to roam around, stretch and play with his toys.

I also purchased a kid's pool, lined it with puppy pee pads and put it inside the X-Pen. This allowed him to potty freely when I was not there to take him out. This did not interfer with housebreaking at all either.

This is what the set up looked like (excuse me sleeping on the floor, this was his first night home at our cottage which was being remodelled):


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

If you feel guilty, wake up earlier and take him for a longer walk in the morning. Then, you can throw in 10 minutes of fetch after the walk if he wants to play. Now you have a pooped puppy. 

Put him in his crate/X-pen/Kennel with a Peanut butter stuffed Kong, a bone and another of those treat dispenser toys and he's set for the day.

He's safe, not eating your entire house and he's not bored. Win Win Win Win. 

You're very lucky that he didn't get anything lodged in his stomach from chewing a carpet and couch. Or, that he didn't chew through his leash and did WORSE damage everywhere in the house.


----------



## TMM (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if Sam still has the dog?
I was wanting to see how she is getting on.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

You've got to dedicate 2 hours minimum of high intensive physical exercise for that pup each day. (1 hour in the a.m.; 1 hour in the p.m.) I force myself to wake up several hours before work just to give my pups their run/walk. They need it and they deserve it. GSDs are high energy and super intelligent, as we all know. They will become destructive, depressed and/or aggressive if they cannot expend that energy. Stimulation is key, both physical and mental.

And once he is tired, he won't mind going in the crate for 4-5 hours maximum with plenty of toys and a soft bed.

Good luck!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

London's Mom, I personally would not give 2 hours of high intensive physical exercise to a four month old puppy regardless to their lines.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Puppies should set the time and pace for play, not the humans. We participate in the fun, but it goes according to the puppy and not our regimen.


----------

